# Hemp leaf Hair Pin



## askcher (Jan 26, 2011)

I came up with this cute little pattern for a hemp leaf I have it posted at Raverly


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Your hemp leaf hair pin is very sweet. I can not find you on ravelry. Did they take it down. I hope not. It is meerly a pin of a plant for Petes sake. 
Hemp seed is the most perfect food for the human body. And hemp seed oil is good for balancing the whole body. 
Mary


----------



## askcher (Jan 26, 2011)

This Hemp Leaf Pattern is available for purchase $4.00 on Raverly.

Search for the user ID or Designer: SparkleWeed (me)
or
At the pattern search type in:

marijuana leaf
marijuana
cannabis
potleaf
applique
pothead

There is another person trying to sell my pattern for $5.00 - claiming that all the proceeds got to "Norml" 
I have no way of knowing how acurate the pattern is.

But mine (SparkleWeed) is easy to follow

"SparkleWeed" 
anything else is a copy

My Blog: http://myweedsparkles.blogspot.com/
My Etsy Store: http://www.etsy.com/shop/SparkleWeed?ga_search_query=sparkleweed+&ga_search_type=seller_usernames
Raverly: http://www.ravelry.com/stores/sparkle-weed-designs


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

I ordered your little pin. I hope that helps you buy more yarn to crochet. LOL You do a nice job.
I heard that hemp soap is good for psoriasis. Do you know anything about that?
I am a knitter. Do you knit too?


----------



## askcher (Jan 26, 2011)

That's so cool Thanks ! Yes I knit I really love and prefer knitting - I love to make dishcloths - I came up with my sparkle weed pattern for a friend and I started getting requests for them, so I am selling them on Etsy as you found out. Thanks again ! Cheryl


----------



## askcher (Jan 26, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> I ordered your little pin. I hope that helps you buy more yarn to crochet. LOL You do a nice job.
> I heard that hemp soap is good for psoriasis. Do you know anything about that?
> I am a knitter. Do you knit too?


This Awesome soap made with hemp oil I bought it and love IT!
http://marijuanagirlcottage.blogspot.com/2011/02/hemp-oil-soap.html


----------



## askcher (Jan 26, 2011)

askcher said:


> I came up with this cute little pattern for a hemp leaf I have it posted at Raverly


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sparkle-weed-iluvsandals-askcher-2009

At Raverly look for "SparkleWeed" or go to pattern search and use the search critiria " Marijuana" or "Cannabis"


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

That is great! Good luck.


----------



## askcher (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks !


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I was unable to fine the hemp soap. Is there another site?


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice


----------

